# Pride Of Ringwood



## fasty73 (11/12/10)

I am a little dissappointed with the results of Pride of Ringwood. I put it in with a brew that I love and it turned out a little like beer out of a tap that has dirty lines at the pub.


----------



## BjornJ (11/12/10)

Hi Fasty,
how are things up the Gold Coast?

I have tried Pride of Ringwood only a couple of times and liked it, but I have only used it as a bittering hop at 60 mins.
Some guys say they really like the aroma qualities, like BribieG (Sadly he has left due to excessive bullshit on this site), but in my experience it;s more of a bittering hop.



Bjorn


----------



## fasty73 (11/12/10)

It did add bitterness. I used a tea bag style and boiled bag for 10 minutes and then added to fermenter.


----------



## kelbygreen (11/12/10)

use "FRESH" "HOP CONES" then come back and tell us also heard its not nice mixed with other hops. I dont mind it mixed but only use 10g bittering so its not heaps. But I have had some really good POR brews and some average ones. use it as a bittering and maybe a little more late in boil say 10-15mins see how you like it


----------



## Murcluf (11/12/10)

I use POR regularly as a based bittering hop for best results I don't use it any later then 60 mins in the boil. I have trying it as a favour and aroma in the past and it did really work for me, best left as a bittering hop. I've had great results FWH them it give a nice roundness to the bittering.


----------



## BjornJ (11/12/10)

probably the best way bay far is to venture into SMASH land?

Single Malt And Single Hop:
Brew a beer, any batch size you fancy, only using a single malt type.
Use a single hop type, any hop schedule you like.
Say you like the 60, 20, 0 min hop schedule to a max of 25 IBUs.
Now do this for pilsner or pale malt, whatever you fancy, with a couple of different hops.
Now you can really tell the difference in hops, and how they taste.
(hopefully you used the same yeast, ariation temp and fermentation temp  )

Just an idea, something that can keep you occupied for a year..

thanks
Bjorn


----------



## manticle (11/12/10)

^Fasty is brewing from hopped cans.

Fasty - have a look at making a beer from unhopped extract and using Pride in that.

When a brew doesn't turn out right, it is not necessariliy the ingredient but how it is used. If you put too much salt on your chips or put soy sauce instead of worstershire on cheese on toast, it doesn't mean the ingredient is wrong, just that it's beeen used in the wrong plac at the wrong time.

The signature hop of many of the brews you like (commercial) is PoR. Make it work for you.


----------



## Nevalicious (11/12/10)

BjornJ said:


> like BribieG (Sadly he has left due to excessive bullshit on this site)
> 
> Bjorn



:icon_offtopic: What the?? Bribie's gone?? When did this happen??


----------



## mwd (12/12/10)

Don't blame him probably got sick of the way that nearly every thread gets turned into 3 pages of personal insults and insider crapfights among a few snippets of useful information. :icon_offtopic: 
Enough to turn anybody off the hobby of brewing for life. Good job there are still other forums going that don't attract the idiots. :beer:


----------



## MHB (12/12/10)

Poor Old Ringwood cops a hell of a bagging around here, which I for one think is just some sort of brewer snobbery or a bit of that self-deprecating we Aussies are prone to.
Ask Coopers they will tell you it's the only hop in most of their Ales, if your beer isn't up to the standard they brew at, I think you need to point to the brewer not the hop.
I'm not saying it's the only hop to choose or that it's going to be everyone's first choice, but it's a fine hop that used well makes great beer.

MHB


----------



## Silo Ted (12/12/10)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Don't blame him probably got sick of the way that nearly every thread gets turned into 3 pages of personal insults and insider crapfights among a few snippets of useful information. :icon_offtopic:
> Enough to turn anybody off the hobby of brewing for life. Good job there are still other forums going that don't attract the idiots. :beer:



Hear hear. A few serial posters spoiling it for everyone else. :angry: 

I have started to love POR when used sparingly as a single hop in an Aussie Ale. And others who have tried my beers also love it. Don't diss the variety, a lot of great things can be achieved.


----------



## Rodolphe01 (12/12/10)

I think POR is great, have only used it in coopers sparkling ale type clones though.


----------



## InCider (12/12/10)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Don't blame him probably got sick of the way that nearly every thread gets turned into 3 pages of personal insults and* insider* crapfights among a few snippets of useful information. :icon_offtopic:



:lol:


----------



## brettprevans (12/12/10)

POR is a much maligned and abused hop. Used correctly it can be great including as a flavour aroma hop IMO. 
I've used late additions in an Aussie lager and it was awsome. As it the Pride if Mt Torrens ale in my signature. All POR and I'm draining the keg like there's no tomorrow

Rhen again maybe u just don't like them. Not everyone like every hop. Oh and of course there is the issue that i mentioned that POR is abused by commercial breweries in some of our favorites like Carlton draft.


----------



## Tony (12/12/10)

fresh is the key with PoR.

If i open a vac pack of it..... i use it all or chuck whats left. 

Its a love or hate thing but as said before....... i think most that hate it have misused it. Its not very forgiving if overdone.

cheers


----------



## Midnight Brew (12/12/10)

It's a fantastic bittering hop, and I can say with my experience it has done its job. My best combination for it in an aussie style was with PoR bittering and cluster later on/dry hop. My old man loved it, but he isnt so adventurous as to buy anything other then CUB products :angry:


----------



## drsmurto (12/12/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> POR is a much maligned and abused hop. Used correctly it can be great including as a flavour aroma hop IMO.
> I've used late additions in an Aussie lager and it was awsome. As it the Pride if Mt Torrens ale in my signature. All POR and I'm draining the keg like there's no tomorrow
> 
> Rhen again maybe u just don't like them. Not everyone like every hop. Oh and of course there is the issue that i mentioned that POR is abused by commercial breweries in some of our favorites like Carlton draft.






Tony said:


> fresh is the key with PoR.
> 
> If i open a vac pack of it..... i use it all or chuck whats left.
> 
> ...



I've got a fresh home-grown POR rye golden ale on tap at the moment. :chug: :wub: 

Next up with the POR is an all POR IPA just to test out its limits :beerbang:


----------



## Tony (12/12/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Next up with the POR is an all POR IPA just to test out its limits :beerbang:



I have often toyed with making an Imperial Aussie Ale.... for some fun. ale malt, a bit of caramalt, 1.060 and 50 IBU with PoR.

I went to about 45 IBU once in a big stout and yeah..... there are limits but i added a fair bit late as well. It was still very nice (to me )

If i did it again, id use a lot in a 40 min boil and keep the end additions smaller. It holds a lot of character in the beer from the bittering addition too which is something i like about PoR.

but your a great brewer Dr...... you will work it out.

have fun mate


----------



## drsmurto (13/12/10)

Was thinking something more along the lines of an english IPA. Not as many late additions as the american version. 

I tend to go back to tried and true recipes when testing out new ingredients so was thinking something like this - funnily enough the stats are the same as yours  

OG 1.060
IBU 50 

98% JW trad
2% pale choc

60 min addition to hit 50 IBU total (or FWH)
0.75g/L @ 25
0.75g/L @ 10 (might drop this one)
1g/L @ 0 

WY1026 cask ale


----------



## Bubba (13/12/10)

POR will give you an earthy, woody flavour. I use it as bitterign mainly, and a bit of base flavour as I do mainly ales, then I top it off with a short boil of cascade or Amarillo for aroma and flavour. I like it!


----------



## under (13/12/10)

60min bittering addition is what im only going to use POR for. Made an aussie lager with it at 60 and 20. The 20min addition is way to resiny/earthy for me. And this was with fresh flowers. 

I have brewed a double batch of this beer for my xmas beer to take to the relos. And I have to say its tasting mighty fine so far. S-189 really is great.

Recipe: 29 - Xmas Draught
Brewer: Dazza
Asst Brewer: 
Style: German Pilsner (Pils)
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 27.70 L
Estimated OG: 1.046 SG
Estimated Color: 5.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 18.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.42 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (3.Grain 81.14 % 
0.28 kg Carapils / Carafoam (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 6.69 % 
17.00 gm Pride of Ringwood (Flowers) [9.60 %] (60 Hops 18.1 IBU 
0.51 kg Cane (Beet) Sugar (0.0 EBC) Sugar 12.17 %


----------



## Armstrong (13/12/10)

I'm waiting for Mr Morgan's famous "Shame of Ringwood" line.

POR ... I love it!


----------



## fletcher (30/12/13)

necro alert.

am thinking of doing some semi-aussie/mixed aussie-american-english-whatever ales using POR as the bittering addition, and just wanted to know if people have successfully mixed it with other hops? care to share those experiences? i would guess at it mixing well with the earthy, english hop varieties but not as much with the american citrus-focused hops (though this is 100% bull shit speculation and i'd love to be proven wrong as i have many i'd consider putting it with).

at the simplest, off the top of my head, i would do an ale along the lines of:

pale ale - 90ish %
wheat - 7ish%
dex or maybe crystal - 3ish%

POR @ 60 for 25-30IBU
another hop/s for flavour and aroma for 10-25IBU

wlp009 or even just us-05.

would love to hear some feedback and/or experiences!


----------



## fletcher (31/12/13)

anyone? might be time for me to just experiment.


----------



## Bribie G (31/12/13)

POR is used as the base in many common "upmarket" aussie beers. Cascade use it plus late Hersbrucker (I believe they are changing to galaxy), Lashes 101 uses it plus NS and something else late.. I'd guess it's even in Crownies. Ducatiboy mentions that it's used in Coopers Dark plus Hallertau.

I use it in my competition lagers followed by a bit of late Hersbrucker.


----------



## Bridges (31/12/13)

Coopers mild is POR and Saaz.


----------



## Bribie G (31/12/13)

Ah that's the one. Never tried it, life's too short for mids. :beerbang:


----------



## fletcher (31/12/13)

i'm sure i've heard that hahn use it for their Kosciusko Pale Ale too for bittering, with galaxy. time to experiment me thinks.


----------



## eungaibitter1 (31/12/13)

I had a batch of coopers real ale turn banana from the heat when trying to reuse the yeast from the bottle. POR was all I had in the stash at the time so I chucked it in. Maybe 25 or 30 grams. It turned out pretty good for a piss into the wind.


----------



## Bridges (31/12/13)

Bribie G said:


> Ah that's the one. Never tried it, life's too short for mids. :beerbang:


My better half's favourite beer. Was awesome when I could get it in long neck form and reuse them. Alas now I can only get stubbies.
Still it's not bad at all for a light beer.


----------



## mosto (2/1/14)

I use it for bittering with Galaxy late in my Pride Of The Galaxy Ale. Comes out very nice.


----------

